# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لله درك يا ابن تيمية ، ما أعذب كلامك !

## أبو مالك المديني

لله درك يا ابن تيمية .
قال رحمه الله في كتابه الإستقامة 1 / 354 - 355:
ولهذا يوصف الكذاب بسواد الوجه كما يوصف الصادق ببياض الوجه كما أخبر الله بذلك ولهذا روى عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه أمر بتعزيز شاهد الزور بأن يسود وجهه ويركب مقلوبا على الدابة فإن العقوبة من جنس الذنب فلما اسود وجهه بالكذب وقلب الحديث سود وجهه وقلب في ركوبه وهذا أمر محسوس لمن له قلب فإن ما في القلب من النور والظلمة والخير والشر يسري كثيرا إلى الوجه والعين ، وهما أعظم الأشياء ارتباطا بالقلب .
ولهذا يروى عن عثمان أو غيره أنه قال ما أسر أحد بسريرة إلا أبداها الله على صفحات وجهه وفلتات لسانه والله قد أخبر في القرآن أن ذلك قد يظهر في الوجه فقال: ( ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم بسيماهم ) فهذا تحت المشيئة ، ثم قال: ( ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول ) فهذا مقسم عليه محقق لا شرط فيه وذلك أن ظهور ما في قلب الإنسان على لسانه أعظم من ظهوره في وجهه لكنه يبدو في الوجه بدوا خفيا يعلمه الله فإذا صار خلقا ظهر لكثير من الناس وقد يقوى السواد والقسمة حتى يظهر لجمهور الناس وربما مسخ قردا أو خنزيرا كما في الأمم قبلنا وكما في هذه الأمة أيضا وهذا كالصوت المطرب إذا كان مشتملا على كذب وفجور فإنه موصوف بالقبح والسوء الغالب على ما فيه من حلاوة الصوت ، فذو الصورة الحسنة إما أن يترجح عنده العفة والخلق الحسن وإما أن يترجح فيه ضد ذلك وإما أن يتكافآ  فإن ترجح فيه الصلاح كان جماله بحسب ذلك وكان أجمل ممن لم يمتحن تلك المحنة ، وإن ترجح فيه الفساد لم يكن جميلا بل قبيحا مذموما فلا يدخل في قوله : "إن الله جميل يحب الجمال". 
 وإن تكافأ فيه الأمران كان فيه من الجمال والقبح بحسب ذلك فلا يكون محبوبا ولا مبغضا...أهــ

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام!

----------


## أم أروى المكية

آمين وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مروركم الكريم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين 1 / 122 :
**والكذب له تأثير عظيم في سواد الوجه ويكسوه برقعا من المقت يراه كل صادق فسيما الكاذب في وجهه ينادى عليه لمن له عينان** والصادق يرزقه الله مهابة وجلالة فمن رآه هابه وأحبه والكاذب يرزقه إهانة ومقتا فمن رآه مقته واحتقره .
*

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

*قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما بعد مناظرته الخوارج  :*

*(( فدخلت على قوم لم أر قطُّ أشدَّ منهم اجتهاداً جباههم قَرِحَة من السجود* 

*وأياديهم كأنها ثفن الإبل [ أي يابسة من كثرة التصاقها بالأرض ] ))*

*وقد سئل مجاهد رحمه الله تعالى عن قوله: سِيماهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ* 

*[ أهو الأثر يكون بين عيني الرجل ؟*

*قال : لا ... ربما يكون بين عيني الرجل مِثلُ ركبة البعير،* 

*وهو أقسى قلباً من الحجارة، ولكنه نور فى وجوههم من الخشوع.]*

*قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - في كتابه الاستقامة :*

*( وهذا الحسنُ والجمالُ الذي يكون عن الأعمال الصالحة في القلب يسري إلى الوجه ،*

*والقبح والشين الذي يكون عن الأعمال الفاسدة في القلب يسري إلى الوجه ، ...*

*فنرى وجوه أهل السنة والطاعة كلما كبروا ازداد حسنها وبهاؤها ،* 

*حتى يكون أحدهم في كبره أحسن وأجمل منه في صغره ،* 

*ونجد وجوه أهل البدعة والمعصية كلما كبروا عظم قبحها وشينها ، ...*

*فإن الرافضي كلما كبر قَبُحَ وجهه وعظم شينه ،* 

*حتى يقوى شبهه بالخنزير ، وربما مُسِخ خنزيرا وقردا ، كما قد تواتر ذلك عنهم ) .* 

*وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في روضة المحبين :*

*(( ترى الرجل الصالح المحسن ذا الاخلاق الجميلة* 

*من أحلى الناس صورة وان كان اسودا او غير جميل ،* 

*ولا سيما اذا رزق حظا من صلاة الليل فانها تنور الوجه وتحسنه ))*

*اللهم جملنا بالتقوى واجعلنا من المقبولين يارب العالمين*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

اللهم ارزقنا الصدق في القول والعمل .
وكما قيل : الوجوه مرايا تريك أسرار البرايا .

وفي طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى قال :
وبه قال: المروذي : سمعت رجلا يقول لأبي عبد الله : وذكر له الصدق والإخلاص - وكان أبو عبد الله يشبهه بالأبدال - فقال: أبو عبد الله : بهذا ارتفع القوم.

----------


## أبو لقمان عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وركاته .
آمين .

----------

